
Clinton Pollster: It's 'Likely' Hillary Will Lose to Sanders - puppetmaster3
http://townhall.com/tipsheet/leahbarkoukis/2016/06/03/former-bill-clinton-pollster-its-increasingly-likely-hillary-will-lose-to-sanders-in-california-n2172333
======
dang
Please stop posting political horse-race and sensational stories to HN.

 _The worst thing to post or upvote is something that 's intensely but
shallowly interesting: gossip about famous people, funny or cute pictures or
videos, partisan political articles, etc. If you let that sort of thing onto a
news site, it will push aside the deeply interesting stuff, which tends to be
quieter._

[https://news.ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/newswelcome.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/newswelcome.html)

